# Help with aggressive behaviour?



## MBen89 (Jul 24, 2015)

Good evening,

So I am back with a weird case of aggression?  This is in my planted 45 gallons community tank, and the culprits are my zebra danios lol I have six zebra danios and They've been living in harmony with all the other fish, but recently they've been bullying my angelfish  They've been mainly targeting the male angelfish (he's less aggressive than my female) and his fins are pretty torn up. They even eat up most of the food before other fish could get to it and it's getting rather annoying. 

Now, I realize that six zebra danios might be too little, but from what I know, it's the minimum number for a school of danios to be stable and secure. Could I be misinformed? or is there something else that I am missing? should they be separated?


----------



## TI30X (Feb 20, 2016)

What do you mean by bullying? Are they just curious?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TI30X (Feb 20, 2016)

I have 6 zebras with angels and gouramis, no issues. My Zebras are always curious when new fish arrive. Then change their behavior after they settle in.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBen89 (Jul 24, 2015)

No no, not curious. One of them chases him around and nips at his fins constantly. To the point where he hides behind plants. He even stopped eating no matter how much food I put close to his mouth. I am starting to think he's sick, not just stressed...


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Can you separate the angel from the other fish?


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

*Zebras fighting Angels*

I've kept zebras with angels before and found the exact same thing...I love my angels so I no longer keep zebras. A lot of people claim it's not an issue for them. I think it has a lot to do with when and at what stage fish are put together. For example if you put juvenile zebras in with semi adult or adult angels that have had time (a couple of months at least) to settle in and make your tank home you may not have a problem.....but if you put zebras in with 'new' angelfish that are freaking out from being in a new environment already you'll probably have problems.
Another example of this would be putting neons and angels together; small neons added at the same time as small/juvenile angels (dime size or less) would work but not if the angels have had time to settle in and start growing. Once the neons are in and settled and start growing you may be able to 'sneak' in juvenile neons at night and they will mix with the settled neons, the angels don't always notice anything different (neons have always been there....) and don't consider the slight difference in size. 
Another example would be guppies....in a tank full of several generations of guppys the slight difference in size with the next generation goes unnoticed but if you put new born guppies in with adult parents sometimes they eat their young.
I think you may have to choose either the angels or the zebras.....I wouldn't have my angels terrorized by the zebras....I hear they're good in an omelet.
Good Luck


----------

